# not liking that the banner ad cuts off what forum the new postings are in



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Like the idea of the store and have my eye on the USB headphones perhaps but the big banner ad on the right hand side of the new postings takes the real estate where the forum the new posting is in used to be. I would rather see the forum the posting is in then the banner ad


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Adblock.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the comment on the store. 

OPPS! I had turned off that row when I was working on the site changes. I have turned it back on. I will also be making some other changes when I have time. Like removing the VIEWS row for it really is not needed and will save space. 

Need the ad, need to support the site somehow. 

Thanks again for letting me know.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool. Glad to see that back. I agree on turning the views off as I do not use that info much, but the page looks good like it is now as well.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Just need to fin some time to remove that row. 

Take care.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Thanks for putting the short cut to the main forum back on the main page!

BTW, in IE, in the top right corner the "free shipping over $100", is getting chopped off on the left side. Meaning the "Shop the TC Store!" overrides it.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Funny, in FireFox it is reverse! The Free Ship goes over the text based on browser window size.

Thanks for letting me know Ken!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

Seem to be fixed now, David.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

LOL...Yes, removed the FREE SHIPPING graphic.


----------

